# Egg Question



## LowFlyer (Apr 14, 2011)

I am new to pigeons and just brought home two 1-year old female Giant Homers from a bird swap meet about a week ago just for pets. They are housed together. I do not have any males. They have settled down nicely and seem to have no problems. Just yesterday one of the hens laid an egg. Now for my questions....Does this mean she has been bred? Will they lay eggs without having been bred? Is it possible that she could hatch out an egg(s) without the help of a male? Thanks!


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

well you never know if they're male and female some times people came make an aire. also sometimes if two hens dont find a mate they will become gay and have eggs but not fertile


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

Reckon it could be worth a shot but you just don't know what other males she may have encountered?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, they can lay eggs without a mate. If the bird thinks you are the mate, and you stroke her back often, then she will lay eggs. Also hens can mate together if there are no other male pigeons so you will get 4 eggs. Obviously it will be infertile.


----------

